# A Twelve Million Mile Battery. What?!!!



## RJSakowski (Jul 14, 2021)

Lately, I have been bombarded with an ad for a 12 million mile EV battery.


Supposedly, the battery will enable a Tesla to go 9,000 miles on a single charge and the battery can be charged in 8 minutes.  I did a bit of research on the subject.  A Tesla model S with a 100 kwh battery has a maximum range of 400 miles..  This amounts to an energy requirement of .25 kwh/mile.  So to go 9,000 mile on a single charge would require a 2,250 kwh battery.  Now, 8 minutes is .1333 hours so the rate at which the battery was being recharged would be 2,250/.1333 or 16,875 kw.  Charging from a 240 source, this amounts to a charge rate of 70,313 amps.  What?!!  Somehow, I don't think that my wiring is up to the task.

Oh, and the guy claims that if we just invest on the ground floor in this technology, we can make up to a 20,300% profit on our investment.  Now, checking the credentials of the salesman, he actually was/is a successful financial advisor and the company that makes the magic  powder that makes this super battery possible does exist and has indeed raised millions.  The technology he describes is real although with nowhere near the performance that he describes.  More like a 6% improvement.

After reading through the hype to get to the bottom line, the guy is actually selling subscriptions to his monthly financial advisory newsletter.  The guy works for a company called Banyan Hill Publishing.  The investment performance that he describes is much lower, like more than 1,000 fold at best.

As is often said, caveat emptor.





						The Next Gen Coin
					






					pro.banyanhill.com


----------



## MrCrankyface (Jul 14, 2021)

So as usual, if something sounds too good to be true, it's probably fake to a large extent.


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 14, 2021)

Capacitor on steroids?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 14, 2021)

Youtube is filled with nonsense like that- perpetual motion and all the rest of it


----------



## higgite (Jul 14, 2021)

12 millions miles? It could become a family heirloom, passed down from generation to generation. Of course, it would be my luck if it became obsolete technology by the time I traveled 6 million miles. It would be much more believeable if they just called it a lifetime battery and be done with it. Marketing, marketing, marketing.

Tom


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 14, 2021)

FAF is what it is


----------



## KevinM (Jul 14, 2021)

Well, my V8 5.7 liter truck engine gets 94 mpg.  Details here:  Hugescamforstupidpeople.net


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jul 14, 2021)

If they had a battery that would last 12 Million miles, it would be recycled at 200,000 miles as the vehicle itself would be worthless. Or if the car was able to be viable for 12 Million miles, the car industry would sell X amount and then fold up shop as everyone would have a car that lasts for ever.

Don't think so. They are too fond of "Planned Obsolescence"

I hate these people that make these grand claims, promise to tell you how, run you through a 30 minute sales pitch and then try to sell you a membership, book or such. Motley Fool does this all the time. I have joined only to find out that they don't even deliver the basics.

Anyone remember the claims of we would all be running our cars on H2O some time back.


----------



## EricB (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm still waiting for my flying car!


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 14, 2021)

EricB said:


> I'm still waiting for my flying car!











						Joby Aviation | Joby
					

A Better Way to Move




					www.jobyaviation.com


----------



## Reddinr (Jul 14, 2021)

OK.  Well, I'll never get that time back watching the presentation.  Was funny though.   I loved the bar graph that "proved" the 20,300% growth.  But, in one breath 20,300% growth, in another breath .... can make your $10's of thousands into $100's of thousands... which is 1000% growth, not 20,300% if my math is right.  I guess he gets to skim 95% off the top then.

So, it would be easy to charge such a large battery quickly even with just a 20A circuit.  Send me $2500, non-refundable and I'll tell you how.  A non-disclosure agreement is required of course.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 14, 2021)

The big lie, and it's smaller relatives, are now the new normal. Was a time you used to be able to walk around the bull sh*t, now you need a fusion powered hover board to avoid stepping in it. Mike


----------



## rabler (Jul 14, 2021)

If it was really such a good deal, he'd be investing in it himself instead of trying to convince you to give him your money.


----------



## aliva (Jul 14, 2021)

I've got 3 tickets to the next Virgin space flight, $5.00 each first come gets them


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 14, 2021)

The company making the magic powder is real.  Sila Nanotechnologies.  They had done a series F funding round, raising $590 million, and have partnered with Amperex Technology, BMW, and Daimler, raising their valuation to $3.3 billion.  They have not yet done an IPO so it would be difficult to get in on the ground floor or even the the fifth floor.

The ad was misleading but not a scam.  I think that the investment advisor simply didn't understand the technology and took bits and piece of information to make his claims.  He had no real stake in the company other than using it to sell his newsletter.


----------



## higgite (Jul 14, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> The big lie, and it's smaller relatives, are now the new normal. Was a time you used to be able to walk around the bull sh*t, now you need a fusion powered hover board to avoid stepping in it.


Funny you should mention fusion powered hover boards. Have I got a deal for you? A can't fail investment opportunity that can will assuredly provide you with a future lifestyle to which you would like to become accustomed. No more living paycheck to paycheck. No more wondering where your next meal will come from. Those days of the past will only be bad memories. But enough about memories. Back to the future! Just send me all of your money and I will email you the details for the investment opportunity of a lifetime. Please allow 4 weeks for delivery. Batteries not included.

Tom


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 14, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> Anyone remember the claims of we would all be running our cars on H2O some time back.


Yes. But I guess the Dakar ralley would have been cancelled. Imagine stopping at a gas station...............I guess it would have gone something like.....

Good day sir, can I fill it up?.......sparkling,still or recycled water? 

Still please, and give me a sixpack to go.

Can I wash the windows?

Sure,thanks.

With regular or unleaded?

Unleaded please, smaller carbon footprint.

Or something like that.


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 14, 2021)

I once made a hydrocar that ran only on water.  Building the car was easy,  Even building the dam was easy.  Trouble was the only hoses that might have been long and flexible enough for penstocks were fire hoses.  The fire department would not let me borrow them.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 14, 2021)

let me think...... 9,000 miles on one charge has to be the equivalent of $100K


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jul 14, 2021)

As a bonus, the energy density is probably up there with conventional explosives... 2 MWhrs hmm.

1 MJ/kg for good Lithium batteries
1 kwhr is 3.6 MJ
So the majic battery is 3600 MJ for 540 kg. 
6.6 MJ/kg.
Yep, higher than TNT at 4.6 MJ/kg.

For reference, 2 MWhrs is a shipping container sized grid scale battery.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

